# 1.5 Gallon?



## AnimalHouse35 (Jul 19, 2011)

Is there anything I could keep in a 1.5 gallon?
I know for a Betta 1.5 gallon is the minimum so anything besides a betta?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

A few neons could work.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

AnimalHouse35 said:


> Is there anything I could keep in a 1.5 gallon?
> I know for a Betta 1.5 gallon is the minimum so anything besides a betta?


A Betta or no more than 4 to 5 Neon Tetras or White Cloud Minnow. I have 7 Neons in a 2.5 and they do fine.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Please don't put neons in your 1.5, or white clouds. 

Betta, shrimps- that's really all I would put in there.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i like to try to get people to think about scale..things in proportion to size.....
a 1.5 gallon tank is pretty small...but 1.5 and 2.5 gallon tanks are perfect for keeping (and breeding) many species of fish..
you can use a fine gravel or sand for substrate..a small sponge filter...no heater needed if it will stay between 66-76 degrees...
for plants use hair grass..micro swords..cryptocoryne...java fern.......and some floating plant like hornwort..
you will need a tight fitting lid....and a small light...

there are virtually hundreds of species of killifish that you can keep in a small tanks...
many breeders breed and raise fry in 1.5...2.5 gallon tanks and even plastic shoeboxes... 
most killies are incredibly colorful and active...
for instance.................aphyosemion australe.....

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=aphy...6&tbnw=199&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

A 1.5g is too small for any fish long term. Maybe as a quarentine or to breed but even a betta should have a 5g at least. 

Right in that link Ioha pasted it says it should have a 40L tank... roughly 10g. Well i'm not really familiar at all with killifish most things I come across recommend the same due to how active they are. Theres more then just the size of the fish when considering what size of tank it needs.

I threw out a nice 3g tank not long ago. Built in filter and light. Simply too small.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

A betta and shrimp will do well in a 1.5 gal. Get ghost shrimp or cherry shrimp. Maybe some snails!


----------

